# Aerospace Engineering Career Advice



## CCaemphy (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello

About me: I am a transfer junior Aerospace engineering major at U of Minnesota and will be getting a degree in physics from U of Wisconsin the same time I graduate from MN (don't ask how that works, it just does). I have had an REU nuclear physics internship (+ a year and half of nuclear research), a Quality engineering internship and currently a lab technician at 3M while in school. I have 3.1 gpa and am apart of Formula SAE. I am a alright student (not a genius but I do the best I can), I excel in a work environment (have stellar recommendations). 

Problem: Since transferring  I have found it near impossible to even get a call for an interview for any internships, it was actually easier to get a call back while a physics major. I have applied every where from Boeing to small town engineering firms and nothing. I have a professionally done resume and all of my previous managers attest I was their best interviewee they have ever had.

To me it seems that the more I buff up myself with experience and technical training (referring to doing a 2nd degree) the more doors close for me.

IS MY GPA REALLY THE REASON I CANT GET AN INTERNSHIP TO LOOK AT ME? (I know its not stellar but I figured my experience would at least help me a bit)

IS THIS NORMAL? 

IS IT WORTH STAYING IN ENGINEERING?

I love science and actually learning about engineering and how our world functions to an immense degree but I have sacrificed my personal life to be where I am and honestly right now it doesn't seem worth it. I know I am not a genius and probably will be only able to maintain around 3.2 so did I screw up? should I jump ship before I commit more time?


----------



## GaryD (Dec 12, 2017)

Engineering is worth it but none of the theory based stuff you are learning will do you no good.  Once you learn nukes are a hoax and outer space is fantasy land and does not exist as described you may cry.


----------



## GamecockEngineer (Dec 18, 2017)

leave your GPA off your resume.  I think its stupid that can be a big metric people make decisions on.  You can tell after talking to someone for a little while if they area  dumbass or not.


----------

